# Clear melt&pour from scratch recipe using proylene glycol instead of alcohol



## Aspiringdakini

Hello, I recently found a wonderful recipe for melt and pour from scratch using propylene glycol instead of alcohol. Apparently the PG has a higher boiling point than the alcohol so therefore it does not boil up like when using alcohol/isopropyl. I am new at soap making and this recipe is great for me because the thought of the boiling up high freaks me out a bit lol. It also makes it faster to make. I have made one batch of this recipe and it turned out GREAT! The only problem I found is that it doesn't come out clear. It is very cloudy and has a yellow/brownish tint to it. Does anyone know of a recipe similar to this one (using PG and not alcohol) that comes out clear or mostly clear? Thanks for all of your help. 

Here is the recipe:
5oz Distilled Water (for Lye)
2.6oz Sodium Hydroxide (Lye)
5oz Castor Oil
6oz Coconut Oil
6oz Palm Oil
9oz Propylene Glycol
3oz Glycerin
3oz Sugar dissolved into 3oz Distilled Water

The fats are dissolved into the crockpot and when it has reached 130-140 degrees Fahrenheit, add the lye/water/ mix to trace. Put the lid back on and when it reaches gel stage, add the solvents stirring after each addition. Put the lid back on and let it slowly melt down stirring occasionally. When it is all melted, it is finished! If it were only clear! lol 
:wave:


----------



## lsg

I have used this recipe also, it doesn't bother me that it is cloudy. How to Make Melt & Pour Soap Base from Scratch by Kayla Fioravanti explains how to use surfactants along with propylene glycol, glycerin and sorbitol to make melt and pour base. Her recipe for an ultra clear base contains stearic acid and myristic acid along with triethanolanmine (TEA). Her recipes are for 10lbs of soap. I intend make a batch one of these days, but since I came across the recipe you posted, I haven't bothered.
Kayla says that the addition of a little TEA will help with cloudiness.


----------



## Aspiringdakini

I don't mind the cloudiness so much. It is more about the brownish/yellow color that I want to avoid. Thank you for your reply. <3


----------



## lsg

You might try adding a little more propylene glycol to your recipe to see if that helps the off color.


----------



## Aspiringdakini

How much more? Could I add it after it has been made?


----------



## lsg

Here is a direct quote form the book "Also, a discolored yellow hue may be caused by excessive evaporation and can be fixed by the addition of propylene glycol."  The only way to figure that is to weigh the soap after adding all of the ingredients and after the final cook.


----------



## Aspiringdakini

I have been making double batches of this recipe. The weight of all the ingredients before making soap is 79.2 oz (4lb 15.2 oz.) The soap weighs just over 4 pounds of soap when complete. I am not sure how to figure out how much more PG I can add to lighten it?!? Thank you so much for your help. :-o


----------



## Lindy

I've been reading that book and find it fascinating...  as is this conversation....


----------



## lsg

I am not sure how much propylene glycol to add either, so I am not much help. My suggestion is to start with a little and add more if needed. I would probably try adding an ounce or so more with the first addition.  It would probably be better to try this with a small batch in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## Kelley

Aspiringdakini said:


> Hello, I recently found a wonderful recipe for melt and pour from scratch using propylene glycol instead of alcohol. Apparently the PG has a higher boiling point than the alcohol so therefore it does not boil up like when using alcohol/isopropyl. I am new at soap making and this recipe is great for me because the thought of the boiling up high freaks me out a bit lol. It also makes it faster to make. I have made one batch of this recipe and it turned out GREAT! The only problem I found is that it doesn't come out clear. It is very cloudy and has a yellow/brownish tint to it. Does anyone know of a recipe similar to this one (using PG and not alcohol) that comes out clear or mostly clear? Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> 5oz Distilled Water (for Lye)
> 2.6oz Sodium Hydroxide (Lye)
> 5oz Castor Oil
> 6oz Coconut Oil
> 6oz Palm Oil
> 9oz Propylene Glycol
> 3oz Glycerin
> 3oz Sugar dissolved into 3oz Distilled Water
> 
> The fats are dissolved into the crockpot and when it has reached 130-140 degrees Fahrenheit, add the lye/water/ mix to trace. Put the lid back on and when it reaches gel stage, add the solvents stirring after each addition. Put the lid back on and let it slowly melt down stirring occasionally. When it is all melted, it is finished! If it were only clear! lol
> :wave:


I found my soap was cloudy so the next day I melted it again and added sugar solution. I got very good results. So, more sugar is worth a try. The colour could be due to high heat. I know that with my liquid soap I get a very clear soap using coconut and castor oil. If I use olive I get Amber coloured soap and if any are heated too high it taints the colour too.


----------



## shunt2011

Kelley said:


> I found my soap was cloudy so the next day I melted it again and added sugar solution. I got very good results. So, more sugar is worth a try. The colour could be due to high heat. I know that with my liquid soap I get a very clear soap using coconut and castor oil. If I use olive I get Amber coloured soap and if any are heated too high it taints the colour too.




This post was is 4 years old. The OP hasn't been here in years. Not likely to get a response.


----------

